# EZtatt or KBtatt tattoo pens on goats?



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey y'all! I have a couple of kids who need their tattoos redone and the clamps are now smaller than the tattoos that are there now as their ears have grown. Because of this, I am looking at getting a pen. I have a friend who shows rabbits and has the EZtatt pen and hates it. He hasn't used the KBtatt pen so he doesn't know about that. I was wondering if anybody has used either on goats and has any advice on what to get. Thanks! 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I think you are supposed to put a copy of the tattoo in a new place, not try to tattoo over the old one again.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you know why? And either way, I like the look of the tattoos from pens because you can make real lines instead of all the dots. 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't tattooed my goats but I use a K-Btatt on my rabbits and love it, nice clean lines, doesn't appear to hurt the rabbits, no fading so far (6months)


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome! What kind if ink do you use?


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I used a kbtatt on three spellings about a month ago. Beautiful tats IF you have someone that can completely secure them from moving. It was a daunting task
They are no where near as still as rabbits!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Green ink is best as you can see it even in dark ears


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the KBtatt with teal ink. I do tail tattooes on all my goats, it works great and they don't really squirm that much.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been using black for light ears and green for dark ears and the first green ink I got was weird. It was almost liquid and wouldn't show through the skin. The second I borrowed and it was more pasty. Do you happen to know what blank if green you use?


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Oops, brand* 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I use the KBtatt with teal ink. I do tail tattooes on all my goats, it works great and they don't really squirm that much.


Thanks goathiker! I've actually decided on the Inkinator instead as I can get it cheaper than the KBtatt and a friend who has used both and likes the Inkinator better because it was harder to accidentally tattoo your fingers when uh animals jumped.

Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Goodness! The*


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol:

If you go to the KB tatt website they are only $38.00


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Is that just the pen or extras such as ink wells, replacement needles, a brush kit, ointment, etc? 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://kbtatts.weebly.com/


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you! How long have you used one KBtatt pen? And how long until you replace the needle?


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They recommend replacing the needle after 10-12 animals I think


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

One thing about re-tattooing: if the goat is ADGA, you have to notify them that you are re-tattooing and why.
They will note it on the papers and send you a new reg. paper with the re-tattooed notation. (for a fee, I think). 
The reason is; if you show the animal with an altered tattoo, (without the change noted on the reg. papers)
you will be disqualified. And, if down the road you should sell the animal, the new people could run into the same 
problem. I do not know about the other registries, but I would think it might be similar.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> They recommend replacing the needle after 10-12 animals I think


I find that for goats, I have to replace mine every 2-3 goats. After about that many I have problems getting a solid tattoo.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> One thing about re-tattooing: if the goat is ADGA, you have to notify them that you are re-tattooing and why.
> They will note it on the papers and send you a new reg. paper with the re-tattooed notation. (for a fee, I think).
> The reason is; if you show the animal with an altered tattoo, (without the change noted on the reg. papers)
> you will be disqualified. And, if down the road you should sell the animal, the new people could run into the same
> problem. I do not know about the other registries, but I would think it might be similar.


The two I need to re-tattoo are not ADGA registered. I'm tattooing them to practice on my registered does. Since their tattoos are all but gone I thought it'd be another opportunity to practice. I have heard a bit about re-tattooing on ADGA animals but I was wondering... How can you tell if their tattoos have been redone?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If they are not registered, practice away! A really bright flashlight put against the cleaned and clipped
ear is the best way to try and see the tattoo! That is why they recommend the green tattoo paste, rubbed 
into the tattoo, as the longest lasting.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I have an inkinator for my rabbits. I've done a couple hundred tattoos before the needle needed to be replaced, but goat ears are certainly thicker, so you'd probably have to press harder to get the ink to hold.

And not to hijack your thread, but I've been wondering the same thing. BUT, the does I need to tattoo are a 3.5 year old Toggenburg, a 7 month old LaMancha, and a 4 month old LaMancha. I hadn't originally planned on registering any, but ended up changing my mind and am in the process of joining ADGA and registering them. Do you think its possible to use the inkinator on them? I just keep imagining how hard it's going to be to keep the bigger 2 to hold still without just smearing ink all over the place and ending up with nothing but random squiggles lol! Should I just go for a clamp tattooer instead? If so, where's a good place to get one?


----------

